# Nice tropical Mango mousse dessert



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

Mango mousse


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

Very Nice. How did u get the sides decorated?


----------



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

Step 1 

1st Make Bis quit

8oz butter unsalted

8 oz 10 x sugar

8 oz egg whites

8 oz A.P. flour ( all purpose)

cream butter & sugar

slowly add egg whites

add flour slow

should look like paste that is

at this point you can use any color you like & for chocolate use fine cocoa power small amount see photo below This is the first step

apply the mix on silk pads or parchment paper

use a brush and dab all over ( this looks great with two colors)

use your fingers or Trowel first use a off set spatula and spread mixture then run your fingers around in circles or wig zag with a trowel or you can go straight on the trowel just remember to hold at a 45 degree angle once you finish put in cooler and go to step 2 first f . .....then ettttttt t ttt gghghgk

Step 2 make the Pate DE core

40 eggs whole

2.5 lbs almond flour

14 oz all purpose flour

10 oz butter unsalted

1.5 Qt egg whites

2.75 lbs grad. sugar

first 3 items whip egg,flours then melt butter & add slow

last 2 items make a (med peak) Meringue then fold in to first part of mix

once all is incorporated this cake mix will go over your cold design *** you will use about 1.75qt per sheet **** or just enough to cover the design *** if this is to thick the cake will not bend very well

Bake 325 about 7-10 min take out once it starts to to color if this is over baked it will be brittle and all your hard work will not be bendable

Good Luck

from :Chef David Evans


----------



## snklee (May 3, 2011)

,that looks amazing. here is the question:

what is the blueside decoration?


----------



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

That is cake I have posted it  up above enjoy.


----------



## komala (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent work!Pastryev, you mind cares to share the recipe of your mango mousse especially how you decorate the side? Thanks.


----------

